
The Weirdness and Joy of Black Mountain College - prismatic
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-weirdness-and-joy-of-black-mountain-college/
======
mfringel
I went to the exhibition at the ICA in Boston. It was a fascinating look at
the birth, life, and death of Black Mountain College as an institution.

The artwork, coursework, and ephemera from the college are an interesting
record of what it means to "teach art".

Definitely recommended if the exhibition ends up near you.

